# fabricacion  de un amplificador de rf



## pablo suarez (Jul 8, 2006)

tengo un transistor el MPSU45 tengo su hoja de datos y quisiera saber como puedo utilizarlo para fabricar un amplificador de RF para la salida de radiofrecuencia de un reproductor de video segun la hoja de datos el transistor probee una potencia de 10 wats 
si alguien  me puede dedir o mandar un esquema de como  poder polarizar correctamente el transistor y los datos  suficientes para poder fabricar el amplificador
estube buscando en varias paginasde  diseño y calculos de amplificador clase c pero no decian nada de como fabricar uno con un transistor de rf cualquiera 
desde ya gracias a quien me pueda brindar algun dato util.


----------



## easa (Jul 10, 2006)

En realidad es dificil si en la hoja de datos no te muestran un circuito sencillo para pruebas (como ocurre en la mayoria de los transistores de RF)

Lo que puedes intentar es rediseñar algun otro amplificador de esa potencia con los parametros de tu transistor. Alguna ayuda la encuentras en este link de la motorola:

http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sea...ectedAsset=Documents&srch=1&assetLocked=true&

Donde hay algunas ayudas para el diseño (como el AN282A) Espero te sirva.


----------



## javier10 (Jul 12, 2006)

no es muy simple armar lo que pedis pero necsitas mas de un transistor ,necesitas un exitador ,si queres probar de la siguiente manera colocale en el colector un circuito cintonizado osea 1 bobina con 1capacitor que oscilen ala misma frecuencia de tu video y ente la base y masa igual a emisor mandalo a tierra ,pero podes tener problemas de auto induccion magnetica asi que los tenes que aislar si podes ,si el transistor calienta es que esta amplificando ,colocale el disipador porque ese transistor es delicado y caro


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 3, 2010)

bueno ...men ,....
hago una pregunta ¡que es el cH1 en un circuito....)

como lo hago...
es decir el ademas del L1 por ejemplo que es una bobina....


entonces como hago o que es el CH1...¡es una bobina?
y,,,,,,puedo hacerla como cualquier bobina...}


gracias...


----------



## VichoT (Nov 3, 2010)

con un VBE de 1.7 a 2 voltios creo que necesariamente vas a requerir un driver. buscate un pequeño ampli de RF con un 2N3904, con unC9014 o similares. para el cto que polarice tu BTJ quizá sea mejor usar algun programa de diseño. ahy podes ensallar valores hasta alcanzar un pto de trabajo optimo. o buscar metodos de claculo de polaricacion de amplificadores clase C que en la red he visto varios y son  sensillos.
suerte


----------

